# EWD's and chicken necks?



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 9, 2006)

hey all, i just got back from the weekly shop... i bought a few chicken necks with my eastern water dragons in mind! just wondering how to give them to them?
raw? or should i cook or boil them?

any comments would be good. i want to give some of them to them in the morning!

cheers!

Matt


----------



## tnkkkbl (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: EWD*

i'd have to say raw,,, if you cook them it will take the goodness out of them &amp; make the bones hard and brittle,,, maybe cut them into bite size pieces ( size of a pinkie rat,,, thats what i feed my EWD'S 

try sum cat or dog biscuts soaked in a little water


plus there is no cooker's in the wild


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: EWD*

thanks tnk!
i'll cut them in half!

cheers!

Matt


----------



## The Devil (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: EWD*

Just how often does your EWD invite you to a barbie, and I'd be interested in knowing just what type of barbie it uses............................................


----------



## MDPython (Aug 10, 2006)

*RE: EWD*

Ummm if that was a joke?!! Then probally about as often as you get invited to one?!! :mrgreen:


----------



## benji (Aug 10, 2006)

*RE: EWD*

Hahah, nice one MDPython


----------



## tyrone (Aug 10, 2006)

*RE: EWD*

Yeh i dont see y not i feed my ugly hybrid (see other thread) chicken necks coated in vegemite ..... under the strict feeding regime that hoser uses


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Aug 10, 2006)

*RE: EWD*

can you post a link to your thread tyrone?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 10, 2006)

thanks for your replies everyone!
they seemed to like them!!!


----------



## MDPython (Aug 10, 2006)

Great shot!!!!!

LMAO :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Looks like he/she loved em!!!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 10, 2006)

MDPython said:


> Looks like she loved em!!!



HE will eat you if you call him a she again! lol

i made the same mistake when he was younger thought he was female.... maybe thats why he has a complex now! lol


----------



## MDPython (Aug 10, 2006)

LOL HE looks like he would rip you apart quiet well!!!!!lol :mrgreen:


----------

